# My first wee layout



## corsur (Dec 14, 2017)

My self made briefcase layout using Noch board. This cost just under half the price, than if I was to buy it ready made. I added some extra detail to it ballast etc


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful. Simply beautiful!! :appl:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed.

Magic


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

wow that s teeny tiny!

and amazing! really nice work!

is it hard to get the track work good enough to actually run at that scale?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyronerobinson (Jun 10, 2018)

Very nice layout.﻿


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I like it a lot. Nice job!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Love this! Fabulous job!!!


----------

